

Ask HN: Pace of life post startup - dlf

It&#x27;s been about 5 or 6 months (unbelievably) since I moved on as a startup founder. I&#x27;ve found that the pace of life in a semi-normal non-tech, non-startup job is quite slower and less stressful. I also find that I&#x27;m afraid to embrace it, even though I think it&#x27;s done me good. A big part may be the move from the &quot;big city&quot; back to rural&#x2F;suburban life.<p>How have you coped with the transition from the frenetic pace of startups to normal life? How do you keep your startup chops up? (because, you know, who knows...)
======
onion2k
<begin: rambling catharsis>

My startup (UsableHQ) failed.

We did the whole accelerator program thing, landed decent post-accelerator
funding (decent for the UK anyway), and spent 2 years working on it. I've
spent a great deal of time thinking about what we did wrong, and, honestly, we
did a lot wrong. All the usual things that people warn you about in fact. We
built a product that no one _really_ wanted. All the feedback was tremendously
positive, but the reality was that the problem we were trying to solve was
merely annoying rather than painful, so we failed to get any sort of proper
traction. We spent far more time on product than on marketing or selling. We
added features that were amazingly clever and cool, but that only affected 5%
of the users. We used the newest technologies. We deluded ourselves that our
idea was huge when it really wasn't. And so on. It was a catalogue of errors.

Then we ran out of money. Obviously.

Since I've been tremendously 'down' in what can only be described as a
"mourning period" that felt _very_ much like grieving. I felt like I'd failed
entirely and won't ever succeed at anything. My confidence in writing code
took a huge knock. I didn't have a clue what to do next. Life slowed
waaaaaaaay down. I needed it to.

Thankfully though, through the amazing and supportive network of friends and
family, I think I've bounced back a bit. I learned a tremendous amount during
UsableHQ about running a SaaS company, building a product, and _what makes me
happy when I 'm working on things_. Experience of failure and learning from it
is a valuable lesson.

So... I've started a new startup - [http://pitcher.io](http://pitcher.io) ...
doing it all again. This time though, no accelerator and no funding unless
it's actually going to help rather than because it's "the thing you should
do".

~~~
toumhi
I think I've stumbled on usable HQ before. Why do you think it was just
annoying pain? The pain Project management software solves is huge I think,
also evidenced by the gigantic competition in that space.

I have a similar experience with making the same mistakes everyone warns you
about. Actually, I've experienced them first hand at building my own product
(a file sharing platform for small businesses). Then, I've experienced them in
the startup I've been working for a year (today is my last day) and tried to
nudge the founders in not blindly following their vision. Alas. Confirmation
bias is a huge problem.

I think Patrick Mackenzie said before "no startup ever said they spent too
much talking and selling to customers".

Focusing on strong pain and talking and selling to customers is what's on my
mind for my next products.

Good luck with pitcher.io!

------
thedealmaker
I have been through this transition as well. I actually moved from a big city
in the U.S to small city in the middle of Europe. I am just about to emerge on
the other side with a new venture with funding already lined up. I have been
where you are; making multiple adjustments and feeling like it's all
temporary. Anyway here is my advice. Embrace your new position as a new
adventure and put as much as you can into doing the best work you can. Doing
good work is a positive feedback loop that sneaks into other areas of your
life that maybe lacked attention during your extreme focus on your start up.
This time is a gift to your life as a human being. Additionally, unplug from
the start up scene. One, it's not going anywhere and when you are ready you
will find your place in the market. Also at the moment it can only cause you
confusion about your current position or choices and perhaps pain or envy.
However don't mistake that advise with not reflecting. Please do take time to
reflect on your past venture and the mistakes that were under your control and
accept the learning from them. Hell you paid for them already, right?
Especially key in on the moments or decisions when you let your instincts be
overruled due to doubt, lack of knowledge, board members, co-founder, etc.
This helped me find my "signpost" internally and led me out of the fog an into
my best self again. If you withstood the pressure of a start up then you can
push though this phase of your life and into the new. Good Luck!

